# Seneca spillway



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

i hope the ODNR knows to check the spillway in the fall also with the lake draw down and good flow of water and the number of trucks parked there i'm guess'n there is some snagging going on....i was fishing the lake last night and was checked by a park ranger fished a few hours then was heading home came by the spillway and there was trucks parked there at 8:00 pm pretty sure with park ranger around they know ......talked to one guy at his truck and he seemed nervous as a cat ****'n razor blades


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mullskinner said:


> i hope the ODNR knows to check the spillway in the fall also with the lake draw down and good flow of water and the number of trucks parked there i'm guess'n there is some snagging going on....i was fishing the lake last night and was checked by a park ranger fished a few hours then was heading home came by the spillway and there was trucks parked there at 8:00 pm pretty sure with park ranger around they know ......talked to one guy at his truck and he seemed nervous as a cat ****'n razor blades


Any chance those guys are actually catching the fish, I mean this time of yr there up there to eat, and not spawn,unlike in the spring time(even then they eat though to).. I know this is one of those natourious snagging holes, But chances are not everyone down there is snagging. LOL specially if the man is setting in the lot??


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Any chance those guys are actually catching the fish, I mean this time of yr there up there to eat, and not spawn,unlike in the spring time(even then they eat though to).. I know this is one of those natourious snagging holes, But chances are not everyone down there is snagging. LOL specially if the man is setting in the lot??


all yea they feed in the fall and they feed in the spring to i have caught them in the spring and fall on jigs by the mouth ......i'm sure some come in backwards in the fall the same as in the spring ...not my job to catch'm though just a heads up thats all i got a full time job


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/story/13497750747b871mz21rr

wonder how many didn't get caught ? thats a pretty big number of guy's get'n busted out of a creek that i can spit across .....but i'm a pretty good spatter to pa' ting !!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Snaggers and litterers should lose their fishing privilages for life, or jailed for a very long time.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea Im aware of the artical. Just sayin, Ive fished plenty of holes deemed ''snag holes" and caught plenty.. Agree snagging isnt right.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

There are fish in there to be caught but most of them are snagged out of there every year. I have got them in the Spring and the Fall both but anymore its not worth the trouble to have to prove you caught them legally because everyone around you is snagging them!!!! After all they are Saugeyes and not Walleyes and they will bite if given the chance!!!


----------



## orangewarner (Feb 15, 2009)

They are probably catching the fish I've been accused of trying to snag saugeye because I was using a smithwick rogue and using a jerking retrieve as you would with a jerk bait. Yes I was snagging the fish snagging them right in the mouth. Guys using jigs didn't believe a saugeye would run down a jerk bait in 30 something degree water and he wasn't catching anything so I had to of been snagging them. It also happened to be in 1 of the infamouse snagging holes, funny I've fished those snagging holes saw guys catching them on rogues just I was and didn't see anybody deliberately snagging or keeping fowl hooked fish.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I've been there multiple times this year and have not once suspected anyone of snagging WHILE I WAS THERE. I'm not stupid and know that there are guys down there who do it and some have also been caught, and that they aren't going to do it right in front of me. This is just another case of a few idiots ruining it for everyone. Let's not stereotype a place or people because of those select few who make the wrong choice. Just about every guy I've come in contact with down there have been friendly and shared what they were legally catching them on. All that said, I'd rather go up to the main lake.


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

Do you need a boat in the lake or can you do any good from the bank. i live i wv so i would need a one day fishing lin. i have been thinking about saugeye fishing in the tail water but from what i read from here it is place you do not woun't to be. were can you bank fish for saugeye in the lake. Seneca is the closest lake for me . What lake would i be better servered for some good sauger /walleye fishing

thinks for the help and information i know very little about the lakes in Ohio. i live near Ripley wv close to I77


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

petewv said:


> i have been thinking about saugeye fishing in the tail water but from what i read from here it is place you do not woun't to be.


I cant help on where to go, but what do you mean by that? Its a decent spot to fish at times, you just have to be there at the right time. Just like any other tail waters in Ohio.


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

Referring to all the snaggers and you having to prove that your fish were not snagged at Seneca. From what i have read on this web site It does not help the Ohio DNR watches ever move that you make even though you try to obey all the laws to the best of your ability


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I could be wrong, as I haven't been there for a long time. But, I don't think it's nearly that bad. Plenty of people fish there, and I haven't heard of any that have got tickets that weren't justified.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I've been there four times this year and haven't seen odnr once. That said, I never go without being totally prepared for a run-in with them. They aren't as bad as people make them out to be, always very nice to me wherever I see them. Most of the complaints come from the people that had a bad experience with them because of their own stupidity. The only problem I have with the spot is fishing shoulder to shoulder with 20 guys, all of which have been pretty friendly though. I don't know much about bank fishing for saugeye on the lake other than a few here and there along the dam. If I saugeye fish Seneca, I generally do it from a boat. Crappie on the other hand I'll hit from the bank all winter until the bass start again.


----------

